# Help with Scarey-go-round motor



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am planning on a carousel for my haunt this year and desperately need some advice. I want the scarey-go-round to rotate, but don't how to approach it. I am realtively inexperienced with motors and animatronics and have a limited budget to work with. I have picked up a couple of "wonder horse" spring rocking horses and hope that I can mount them to a motorized turntable. I want to be able to have enough power to rotate the base that the 4 four hourses (apocalypse ponies if you will) as well as the bluckies that will be riding them. I guess the horses weigh a few pounds each. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I would start with the threads over on Planet Christmas. Several different threads on carousels and merry-go-rounds.

http://forums.planetchristmas.com/f...ains-Ferris-Wheels-Carousels-and-other-movers!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I think a wiper motor might work. You might have to gear it down a bit to get a slower speed.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

I would say use a rotating christmas tree stand. Its designed to spin heavy decorated trees so it should spin a carousel just fine. Plus it gives you the option to add lights because it has a plug in it allowing them to not get all tangled. junt an idea...


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

CB_Christmas said:


> I would say use a rotating christmas tree stand. Its designed to spin heavy decorated trees so it should spin a carousel just fine. Plus it gives you the option to add lights because it has a plug in it allowing them to not get all tangled. junt an idea...


Great idea CB, I really wish I'd thought of it.

But then, what fun would that be, using a store-bought item made specifically with that purpose in mind when we can spend weeks in our garage/basement converting a whole bunch of miss-matched motors, gears, pulleys, coat hangers, duct tape, plastic bags, spray foam, used pallets, and other spare parts into a work of art that weighs a ton and works half the time?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

CB_Christmas - there ya go....thinking again  Great idea!


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

4HP is alot of power


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

Doc Doom said:


> Great idea CB, I really wish I'd thought of it.
> 
> But then, what fun would that be, using a store-bought item made specifically with that purpose in mind when we can spend weeks in our garage/basement converting a whole bunch of miss-matched motors, gears, pulleys, coat hangers, duct tape, plastic bags, spray foam, used pallets, and other spare parts into a work of art that weighs a ton and works half the time?


hahahahah so true! gotta love tinkering! Its half the fun! (and often quite a pain in the rear end )


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

CB_Christmas said:


> I would say use a rotating christmas tree stand. Its designed to spin heavy decorated trees so it should spin a carousel just fine. Plus it gives you the option to add lights because it has a plug in it allowing them to not get all tangled. junt an idea...


Way to think smarter not harder CB. Why do the rest of us always try to take the hard way out? LOL I am writing that idea down in my Halloween book so I don't forget it. I knew I sent you over here from the christmas forum for a reason. We need fresh ideas from the younger set.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> Way to think smarter not harder CB. Why do the rest of us always try to take the hard way out? LOL I am writing that idea down in my Halloween book so I don't forget it. I knew I sent you over here from the christmas forum for a reason. We need fresh ideas from the younger set.


Thanks! And I may have never joined this form if it wasnt for you! 
Also, here is a good song to go along with the carousel if you're interested...


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

CB_Christmas said:


> Thanks! And I may have never joined this form if it wasnt for you!
> Also, here is a good song to go along with the carousel if you're interested...
> YouTube- Creepy Carousel


The Christmas tree stand was a very good idea. I also like the music. But I really just wanted to say, having you join was a great idea.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> The Christmas tree stand was a very good idea. I also like the music. But I really just wanted to say, having you join was a great idea.


*blushes* Thanks. That means a lot to me!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the music too CB. Great track.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

anubis1369 said:


> I am planning on a carousel for my haunt this year and desperately need some advice. I want the scarey-go-round to rotate, but don't how to approach it. I am realtively inexperienced with motors and animatronics and have a limited budget to work with. I have picked up a couple of "wonder horse" spring rocking horses and hope that I can mount them to a motorized turntable. I want to be able to have enough power to rotate the base that the 4 four hourses (apocalypse ponies if you will) as well as the bluckies that will be riding them. I guess the horses weigh a few pounds each. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


im looking forward to hearing about your progress!


----------



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for their input. Seems like the the motorized xmas tree stand is probably going to be my best bet. Now I just have to find one in the middle of July. Again, thanks for the feedback and I'll be sure to keep everyone updated on my progress.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

anubis1369 said:


> Now I just have to find one in the middle of July.


Check craigslist, ebay and thrift stores.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

anubis.... What do you plan on making the frame from?


----------



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

Craigslist has been my best friend these past 3 weeks. Found 2 out of my 4 horses there and spent a whopping $28 between the 4. 1 was found at a flea market for $3 and the other was curbside during bulk item pick up day. Also found a cedar outdoor table umbrella to use for the top. Been scouring craigslist and upillar for additional materials such as fabric (orange and black for the top) as well as a motorized xmas tree stand to run the carousel (thanks for the tip!).


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

soo jealous about the horses! Ive been looking and cant find one under 60$!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotating-Musica...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2308a52336

and another:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-24-POWERFUL...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483b6e6a98

and one more:

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVOLVING-TREE-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c52bdced6


----------



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

CB Christmas - While it seems I lucked out on the Craigslist finds there is a caveat - 1 was in a town 85 miles from my home, the other was in Kansas (I live in Texas). My wonderful wife drove the 85 miles to pick up a $15 horse while my sister, who lives in Kansas, drove about an hour to pick up the other one for $10. Great deal? Yes. Pain in the rear to get to them? Even bigger yes. Even though I have the 4 I need, I still obsessively search for more. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The horses can be very expensive. I found an "antique" store where the guy was trying to get $140 per horse. I just laughed at him. I found 2 in a thrift shop, still a little pricey, at $35 and $42. But I grabbed them. Then got one more from a neighbors bulk trash for free. She was tickled to death I was going to make a Halloween prop from it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Would like to keep an eye out on this thread. I have known a few of the Christmas people that made one, only known one Haunter who made a mini one. I always loved the roller coaster! That was cool!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm building a scary go round too. Interested in seeing how yours comes out.


----------



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

I noticed that a few others out there were looking to build a scarey go round of their own. Would love to see the results. Mine will be closer to a "Boney Island" style than a true scary/horror one. Plan on painting the horses like "Apocalyse Ponies" from Robot Chicken.


----------



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

After doing some additional research, I have determined that a rotating xmas tree stand will probably not work for my scary go round so I have opted for wiper motors. My concern is that the overall weight of the carousel may be a little too much for the motor to handle. Does nayone know what a wiper motors limitations are? Thanks in advance.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think the weight itself is going to be an issue as long as you have good bearings. The best way to get a ballpark figure would be assembling the base and load it with the estimated weight. Then get an idea of how much force it takes to turn it...push it 1 foot out from the pivot point...does it take only a couple of pounds of force (ie maybe 2 fingers to push it) or do you have to push fairly hard with the palm of your hand (maybe 10 pounds?)

Then it's just math:

2 ft-lbs x 4 rpm / 5252 = .0015 hp or ~ 1.2 watt motor

10 ft-lbs x 4 rpm / 5252 = .030 hp or ~ 22 watt motor

You can punch in what ever figures you want...ie make it really 'scary' and do 30 rpm! But that will at least let you ballpark the motor size needed.


----------



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are a few pics of 2 of the horses so far. Still have a lot of work to do, but it's a start. The black one is Death Pony and the red is War Pony.


----------

